# NASA willing to pay for suggestions on how to utilize carbon on Mars for manufacturing



## Robert Zwilling (Sep 4, 2018)

NASA is running a contest for ways to convert carbon dioxide into sugars to be used in manufacturing processes on Earth, Mars and probably in space. There is a time schedule and they are offering 750,000 as the final prize. The contest starts with 5 companies, groups or individual who get 50,000 seed money. This would make one heck of a science fair project. It could be put to use on Earth long before it get used in space. 
                                     NASA Carbon Dioxide Contest
There is another contest that has been running since 2015 that ends in 2020 assuming some one comes up with something usable. NRG, an American power company, is offering a 20 million dollar prize.
Perhaps NASA is hoping to get a head start in the carbon repurposing industry enabling them to use their own processes instead paying some one else for the information.                                 
NRG COSIA Carbon X Prize


----------

